# Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd



## MartinKO (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde Anfang Mai für eine Woche am Unnen (genau genommen zwischen Unnen und Bolmen) sein und würde gerne die Ruten auswerfen.

Ich habe einen vernünftige Tiefenkarte, weiß in etwa welche Köder gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, allerdings wäre ich für weitere Tipps dankbar.

War jemand vor Ort und kann ein paar interessante Tipps geben, sei es zur Methodik oder den Locations.

Außerdem habe ich noch nichts gefunden was auf Schonzeiten im Mai hinweist. Weder in einschlägigen Foren, noch bei Tante Google. Es heißt nur, im Bolmen gäbe es eine Zanderschonfrist, aber da ist jeder noch so kleine See einzeln geschont. Was ist also mit dem Unnen, hat da jemand was zur Hand?

Besten Dank!


----------



## kaipiranja (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*



MartinKO schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde Anfang Mai für eine Woche am Unnen (genau genommen zwischen Unnen und Bolmen) sein und würde gerne die Ruten auswerfen.
> 
> ...




...die besten Tipps für Köder gibt es beim lokalen Händler! #h


Gruß, Kai


----------



## renrök (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*

Hallo Martin KO.

Auch ich habe den Unnen für dieses Jahr in der engeren Auswahl.
War aber noch nicht dort.
Kann also zu Fangstellen und Ködern leider (noch) nichts sagen.
Da auch ich wohl Ende Mai anreise, habe ich ebenfalls Probleme mit der Zanderschonzeit festgestellt.
Werd mal versuchen über den dortigen Campinplatz Infos zu bekommen. Werden dann nachgesteuert.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MartinKO (14. März 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*

Jörg,

melde dich bitte wenn du etwas heraufgefunden hast. Ich hab bisher keinen Erfolg gehabt.

Wenn ich Anfang Mai wieder zurück bin, werde ich in Ruhe berichten und meine gesammelten Erfahrungen auskotzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bigtown_de (16. März 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*

Hi,

war zwei Tage mal am Unnen Fischen, bei schlechten Wetter ...

Hatten nicht die Megafänge , was Größen anging, aber Zander und Hecht gingen ans Band.

Karten und Leihboote gibts am Campingplatz.
Tiefenkarte ist Pflicht, gibts meines Wissens auch beim Campingplatz, oder im Netz.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## renrök (28. März 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*

Habe Antwort vom Campingplatz:
'Sie können normalerweise Zander fangen'

Ok, schlauer bin ich nicht - und ihr jetzt auch nicht.
Aber mehr habe ich leider nicht bekommen.

Wenn ich ich dort war, kann ich mehr sagen.
Obwohl ich zur Zeit noch den Kalvsjön (beim Fegen!) und den Anten! für meinen Urlaub auf dem Schirm habe.

Falls jemand Infos zum Anten hat, bin ich dankbar.
Ist der See nord-ostwärts von Göteborg, nördlich vom Mjörn.
Gibt fast keine Infos zu dem See.
Obwohl, bisher habe ich rausgefunden, dass der See recht tief ist, Max: 30m, Durchschnitt: 16m
Leider wiedersprechen sich die Angaben zum Zander.
Mal kommt er vor, mal nicht.

Das nur am Rande, gehört ja nicht zum Thema.

Bis denn
Jörg


----------



## lifeofmyown (28. März 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*



fjordconner schrieb:


> Habe Antwort vom Campingplatz:
> 'Sie können normalerweise Zander fangen'
> 
> Ok, schlauer bin ich nicht - und ihr jetzt auch nicht.
> ...



Hallo Jörg! Wenn du dort in der Ecke bist, kann es sich durchaus lohnen ein paar Kilometer weiter bis zum Vänern zu fahren. Dort werden an tieferen Stellen regelmäßig Zander gefangen. Hecht und Barsch sind aber grundsätzlich kein Thema. Der Vänern ist an der tiefsten Stelle rund 106 Meter tief. Da der See aber richtig groß ist, solltest du dich zumindest an Hand einer Seekarte orientieren. Sofern du die tiefen Stellen aufsuchen willst. Vor Ort bekommst du dort aber Infos. Für den Vänern benötigt man im Übrigen auch keine fiskekort. #h


----------



## renrök (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*

Hej lifeofmyown.

Der Vänern scheint ja wirklich fischreich und auch landschaftlich reizvoll zu sein.
Allerdings erschlägt mich die riesige Wasserfläche.
Ich glaube 1 Woche reicht nicht aus, um das Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung kennen zu lernen.

Auch habe ich des Öfteren von schlechten Erfahrungen auf den dortigen Campingplätzen gehört.
Die Platzbesitzer sollen ziemlich unfreundlich sein, der Service soll zu wünschen übrig lassen, und bezahlt werden muss in voraus.
Ok, wie gesagt, alles vom Hören Sagen. Selbst war ich noch nicht dort.
Und ich habe in Schweden bisher auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mir ist zwar mal ne Rute geklaut worden, aber dafür konnte ja der Platzbesitzer nichts.

Also, ich glaube der Vänern lohnt sich wirklich mal.
Aber das Gewässer ist schon riesig!!!


----------



## MartinKO (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schweden Unnen/ Unnensee/ Unnaryd*

Tag zusammen,

kennst sich jemand mit den Fischkarten im Bereich Bolmen/ Unnen aus? Sind diese bezogen auf einen See oder für eine Region?

Da ich zwischen Bolmen und Unnen wohne, weiß ich nicht, ob ich eine mehrere karten brauche und ob diese dann für den ganzen See oder die Provinzen gelten, die sich mittem im See treffen.

Wäre klasse, wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat.
Danke!


----------

